# LED Toggle Switches?



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello,
I am starting to work on my control panel and would like to install toggle switches for my accessories. I am either going to use basic toggle switches or LED toggle switches. Does anyone have a good place to get the LED Toggle Switches?
Ideally with 2 colors (red when off, and green when on)
or 
Nothing when off and green when on

Thanks for the help!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I too honestly am curious about this too...


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I am sure Gunrunner will be along shortly 
In the meantime I bought one of these to see if I can make it work

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Car-Lig...Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a78fd55c&vxp=mtr


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Hellgate said:


> Hello,
> I am starting to work on my control panel and would like to install toggle switches for my accessories. I am either going to use basic toggle switches or LED toggle switches. Does anyone have a good place to get the LED Toggle Switches?
> Ideally with 2 colors (red when off, and green when on)
> or
> ...


To make a LED light in 2 colors you need to use a bipolar LED and reverse the polarity. Unfortunately a toggle switch does not do that hence they only light when in the on position. I suppose there is some kind of circuit you could build to archive your goal, but I don't know what it is.

Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The problem with many switchs is they are for specific voltages, and as mentioned, also usually a single color.

If you want a dual-color display, try a DPDT toggle switch. Use one side for the circuit, and the other one to light the bi-polar LED that you position next to the switch. Easy to do and sure-fire for switching any voltage.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The problem with many switchs is they are for specific voltages, and as mentioned, also usually a single color.
> 
> If you want a dual-color display, try a DPDT toggle switch. Use one side for the circuit, and the other one to light the bi-polar LED that you position next to the switch. Easy to do and sure-fire for switching any voltage.




There are many toggle switches available.

Check at an electrical supply house.

Maybe something like this ...


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The problem with many switchs is they are for specific voltages, and as mentioned, also usually a single color.
> 
> If you want a dual-color display, try a DPDT toggle switch. Use one side for the circuit, and the other one to light the bi-polar LED that you position next to the switch. Easy to do and sure-fire for switching any voltage.


I am assuming we are talking about D.C. power. If so you still are not going to reverse the polarity. A bi-polar won't work, rather you will need two LED's one red and one green. The green led with resistor would be wired into the side that you want to be on and the red LED with resistor would be wired into the other unconnected side of then switch.
That way it will appear as UP lights the green LED, center position is off, no light, and the lower position is on but only connected to the red LED.
I don't know if there is a DPDT switch that has no off (center) position but if there is it would be ideal for this application.

Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Uhh, please read the description again. 

I mis-spoke in a small way, I really wanted to use a three lead bi-color LED, not the two lead bi-polar. Wire the red to NO, the green to NC, and the power to the common switch pole. You don't need two LED's.

Remember, I specified a DPDT switch so you'd have a separate set of contacts to control the LED.

There are tons of DPDT switches without center-off, probably more common than ones with a center-off.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Uhh, please read the description again.
> 
> I mis-spoke in a small way, I really wanted to use a three lead bi-color LED, not the two lead bi-polar. Wire the red to NO, the green to NC, and the power to the common switch pole. You don't need two LED's.
> 
> ...


John, wouldn't that be a DPST then? as you would have a double pole, but single throw (on/off) at that point?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need a DPDT switch.

The specification of the circuits is just that, it doesn't specify the switch action.

SPST, SPDT, DPST, DPDT are all the type and number of switched circuits for the switch. A SPDT or DPDT switch can also have a center off. If you really want to get fancy, any of these can also be a two-position with a spring loaded return to one side configuration as well.

The point of the DPDT is you need a SPDT circuit for the dual-color LED, and you can use the other SPDT side for the switched circuit. 

Here you go, this should save me more typing: Switches Explained


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

John,
Thanks for the help
So if I understand you correctly I would need this:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/LED-141/5MM-RED/GREEN-BI-COLOR-LED-3-LEAD/1.html

and this:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...-ON-OFF-ON-MOMENTARY-TOGGLE-SWITCH-20A/1.html

Then when the toggle is pushed up to on, green light; when it is in the center, nothing; when it is pushed down, red light
right? :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The switch is wrong, that's a center off, you just want a two-position switch.

This is the correct switch: http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/STS-98/DPDT-HEAVY-DUTY-TOGGLE-SWITCH/1.html

Truthfully, unless they're awfully high current accessories, I'd probably use this one, good for 6A: http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/MTS-8/DPDT-ON-ON-MINI-TOGGLE-SWITCH/1.html


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm assuming you only want on-off functionality, right? Green for on, red for off? That's what was stated initially. If you truly want a center "totally off", then you could use the DPDT center-off one. I'm not sure why you'd want the center-off as the red is off for the accessory.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldn't on-on would be the way to go for me!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess we have you pointed in the right direction now.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

John a center off switch can be used whit a turnout right


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

coupman35 said:


> John a center off switch can be used whit a turnout right


For turnouts, a DPDT center off, spring return-to-center switch is what works for those. That's different than powering an on/off accessory.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

hum i jus t got this the other night hoping they will work whit my turnout switch 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230945413906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They will work, we were talking about extra contacts to activate position lights, but if you just want to switch the switches...


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

See am also doing a control panel just to add to my layout.Am trying to get a few of how to do lighting also if i like to add leds to this switch is it possible the bi poler one whit red/ green to no wich track it open or i need something else .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want position lights, the easy way it to have a separate set of switch contacts so you don't have to tap into whatever logic the switch uses to change states, That's the reason for the DPDT vs the SPDT you pointed out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

Glad you stuck to your guns...DPDT is the way to go.

The guys didn't say what turnout motor they're using.

My brother is using Tortoise...thus the DPDT is
perfect for them and offer the LED red/green on the panel
also.

I have Peco double coil motors...so I use a momentary button
after throwing the DPDT to achieve the same red/green
panel LEDs and turnout throws.

Might be something for the guys to consider.

Don


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

well am geting nice info here am using the ez track turnouts .Am learning as i go along .


----------

